# For sale is Albright Travel Surf Rod 10' 4 piece



## surfking81 (Oct 10, 2012)

This is a sweet rod that is very convenient.

Selling Albright Travel Surf rod 10’ casting rod. Used less than 5 times, in excellent condition.
10’ 15-40lb 1-4oz – I casted with Abu 5500 and it flies.
Not sure if these are still available for sale.
Asking price is 120.00 shipping included. Pics available upon request.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## surfking81 (Oct 10, 2012)

price dropped. 110.00 shipping included. Thanks for looking


----------



## Aubreyhagan (Jun 14, 2014)

Still available?


----------



## surfking81 (Oct 10, 2012)

Yup. Rod is still available.


----------



## jayuchtmann (Jun 16, 2014)

Is the rod still available. I am definitely interested.


----------



## surfking81 (Oct 10, 2012)

Yup. Rod is ready to ship.


----------



## surfking81 (Oct 10, 2012)

Rod is still available. Will post else where after today. Thanks for looking


----------



## surfking81 (Oct 10, 2012)

Please close thread.


----------



## Wetsand (Dec 30, 2020)

surfking81 said:


> View attachment 12358
> 
> 
> price dropped. 110.00 shipping included. Thanks for looking


I'm interested in this rod. Is it available?


----------

